# Building a skyline



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hello guys,

some of you may already know about my little winter project, some may not.
I started building a skyline to place behind the station building. I had good experiences with outdoor heavy duty labels, laser printed. 
This brought me to the skyline idea. It is 50% done. In the end it will be 46 inches high and 2.5 feet wide. 
LED lighting and PVC-boards were used. 

Have fun
Stefan


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Stefan,
That is very clever, and looks really good.
How did you work out what size to make it?
Just by the ground floor scale?
Cheers,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Very cool!


-Kevin.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

NEAT! This is on my "To Do" list for my harbor layout, If I ever get the junk cleared away from it.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

David,

yes "size matters"!
It will be a background feature so the size of the station in front of it and some 1:24 scale cars helped me to get close to actual size.

This is the station where the skyline will be placed behind.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's beautiful work Stefan, a real signature piece! Superb job on the lighting. And it hides the fence, perfect!

Will you keep it indoors until needed, or leave it outside?


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

That is really a great plan, I love the lighting. really helps create the 3D illusion
Dennis


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Really cool!

Question about the windows. One of the photos it looks like you're cutting the paper window out. Then a few photos later looks like the windows are white. My guess is you cut the window out to mark the spot on the PVC board then cut the PVC board to allow the LED light to shine through. Can you talk about that process and what you used for window coverings?


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Eric, first I print the buildings on normal white office paper and place it on the PVC-board. Yes, you are right I cut through the paper to mark the spots for the
windows. Then I cut the board. Before I place the printed labels I cover the "window-holes" with a fitting piece of lamination pouch, so you can not puncture the label and
destroy it. The light simply shines through it and the label of course.
Stefan.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

CliffyJ, the thing is supposed to be outside year round. I have several labels ( billboards, etc.) outside for years and they are still in good shape, so this will make it too, I hope!
Stefan.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi there,

... the station will undergo some renovation before the skyline will be placed behind it. I made the final indoor test and next weekend will be the moment of truth .

... to be continued...

Stefan


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Lookin' forward to seeing it Stefan.


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm anxious to see it too.


----------



## mymodeltrain (May 14, 2013)

Stefan said:


> Hi there,
> 
> ... the station will undergo some renovation before the skyline will be placed behind it. I made the final indoor test and next weekend will be the moment of truth .
> 
> ...



Where did you get the station from? it's very nice.


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

The station is the "White Knight Restaurant" from Piko.
You only have to make an additional "wall" for the backside.





































and a special item for the roof :


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

What a great kitbash!


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

I thought I recognized the Piko wall sections. It's very impressive--both in terms of size and the thought that obviously went into it. Nicely done.

I'm looking forward to seeing it in front of the backdrop


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan;

I really like the way you "flushed out" an idea for the main dome. Clever use of something intended for an entirely different purpose.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Finally....

the weather gave me the opportunity to install it outdoors.
Have to make a "raod" from track level to the skyline and it needs some
other accessories too.

But have a look.

Stefan


----------



## MJSavage (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks fantastic. Well done!


----------



## Robert (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, particularly convincing in the dark. The Chrysler building looks great.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

That's just astounding Stefan, what a great job. Thanks for posting the transition pics, wow.

You've inspired me to re-think how I'd model the building flats representing Virginia City NV.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Stefan, that's absolutely byootiful, and a very innovative way of putting lighting into a large flat!
A question -- you mentioned at the top that you were using "heavy duty label" paper, and I guess backing it to PVC sheeting? Could you tell us more about that label paper and where to find it?
thanx,


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, That is impressive!!


----------



## Stefan (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks for your comments.
Glad you like it!

Gary,
the outdoor adhesive film is white, weatherproof and has extra strong
ahesion. I bought HERMA No. 9500 but Avery produces that too. They call it heavy duty labels. I printed them with a Canon laser printer.


----------



## Zack72 (May 2, 2016)

great work guys.


----------

